# **Black Eyed Leucistic Odds**



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

What are the odds for hatching one of these from a fire pair?


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

wouldn't it be 50% as fires are het for lucys?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Arent they co dominant?

Would that mean 25% BEL, 50% Fire and 25% normal?

Sorry if thats incorrect!


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't think youd get normals from breeding 2 co dominant morphs.... I'm still learning too though and could quite easily be wrong. We'll have to wait until someone who knows their stuff gets on here


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sirvincent said:


> I didn't think youd get normals from breeding 2 co dominant morphs


Breeding 2 animals which are heterozygous for any single gene mutation have a 25% chance of producing normals.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Arent they co dominant?
> 
> Would that mean 25% BEL, 50% Fire and 25% normal?
> 
> Sorry if thats incorrect!


Correct.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Correct.


Wow, I am starting to learn _something_! :lol2: :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Arent they co dominant?
> 
> Would that mean 25% BEL, 50% Fire and 25% normal?
> 
> Sorry if thats incorrect!


 
100% correct... (unless you've been a naughty boy, and the odds gods are against you)... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Sirvincent said:


> I didn't think youd get normals from breeding 2 co dominant morphs.... I'm still learning too though and could quite easily be wrong. We'll have to wait until someone who knows their stuff gets on here


 Nope, 2 co doms will produce 25% normals.

So this one is 
25% normal
50% fire
25% BEL

If it were a Dominant form (In this case a BEL to anything else then there would be no normals, as the BEL has to pass one of its two genes to its offspring, as both genes are fire, it means all offspring will be fires.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Rain said:


> If it were a Dominant form (In this case a BEL to anything else then there would be no normals, as the BEL has to pass one of its two genes to its offspring, as both genes are fire, it means all offspring will be fires.


"Dominant" is used incorrectly in the quote. This is a very common mistake among herpers, unfortunately. The correct word is "homozygous". Otherwise the quote is correct. See the stickies.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

paulh said:


> "Dominant" is used incorrectly in the quote. This is a very common mistake among herpers, unfortunately. The correct word is "homozygous". Otherwise the quote is correct. See the stickies.


Yeh homozygous or 'super' form.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

DazedLewis said:


> Yeh homozygous or 'super' form.


this is exactly what i cant mentally grasp...

how the :censor: can it be "a super" if normal offspring appear from the clutch??????????


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

fire is like 'het black eyed leucistic'. so het to het produces 25% black eyed lucys (homozygous) 50% fires (heterozygous) and 25% normals.

Whereas if you put a black eyed lucy (homozygous) to a normal, all of the hatchlings will be fires (heterozygous).


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

DazedLewis said:


> fire is like 'het black eyed leucistic'. so het to het produces 25% black eyed lucys (homozygous) 50% fires (heterozygous) and 25% normals.
> 
> Whereas if you put a black eyed lucy (homozygous) to a normal, all of the hatchlings will be fires (heterozygous).


 ... i should've gone to specsavers... didnt read "rain"s post correctly...


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

alan1 said:


> ... i should've gone to specsavers... didnt read "rain"s post correctly...


:lol2: yeh what I was trying to say is that black eyed leucistic is like 'super fire'


----------



## Rory1994 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, i worked this out by knowing that fire is a co-dominant form like pastel, so basically the BEL are the super version of the fires.

Pastel x Pastel
25% Normal
50% Pastel
25% Super Pastel

Fire x Fire
25% Normal
50% Fire
25% BEL (super fire).


----------

